# How to hyper link?



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 10, 2004)

From this site? ie: when I want to link someone to a topic. TIA!!


----------



## WayneT (Dec 10, 2004)

Just go to the actual topic that you want the link to refer to. Copy the URL from your browser and paste into the editor, highlight it and click the* URL* button. Or just paste and put your own codes so it looks similar this 

```
[url]http://www.discusscooking.com/posting.php?mode=reply&t=6617[/url]
```


----------



## Zereh (Dec 10, 2004)

Or, if you want to imbed the link so that it is attached to a word or phrase, do it like this:

{url=http://www.discusscooking.com/posting.php?mode=reply&t=6617}word or phrase{/url}

Just replace the squiqqly brackets {} with square ones [] and that'll do it for ya!


Z


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 10, 2004)

http://discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=6617


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 10, 2004)

gotcha, thanks guys!


----------

